# The next Indiana Jones actor?



## AE35Unit (May 5, 2009)

You know I was thinking. If the series were to become an ongoing thing like James Bond who would you like to see as Indy in the future? Hugh Jackman? Tom Jane? Or how about Jason Connery?


----------



## biodroid (May 5, 2009)

Tom Jane would be good, what about Matthew McConnaghey oops sorry he only seems to do chic flicks now. Well you never know he might actually grow a pair and begin to do some more Dirk Pitt movies


----------



## AE35Unit (May 5, 2009)

biodroid said:


> what about Matthew McConnaghey oops sorry he only seems to do chic flicks now. Well you never know he might actually grow a pair and begin to do some more Dirk Pitt movies



Hmmm the name rings a bell but not sure where from! BTW I realised where I recognised your avatar from,The Punisher with Tom Jane! Great film!


----------



## BookStop (May 5, 2009)

Matthew McConnaghey is not a good actor. When he first appeared inthe acting scene, he had his charming southern accent, and his wavy blond locks convincing women everywhere that he was an actor to watch, but really, what's he ever done worthwhile. And his brand of charm begins to sound sleazy after a while. No way could he pull off Indy. Blech.

Indy would have to be played by a good actor and a real MAN:

Will Smith would be charming
Brad Pitt kind of obvious
Nathan Fillion also obvious

i think the key to indy is to be pretty but weatherd


----------



## AE35Unit (May 5, 2009)

BookStop said:


> Matthew McConnaghey is not a good actor. When he first appeared inthe acting scene, he had his charming southern accent, and his wavy blond locks convincing women everywhere that he was an actor to watch, but really, what's he ever done worthwhile. And his brand of charm begins to sound sleazy after a while. No way could he pull off Indy. Blech.
> 
> Indy would have to be played by a good actor and a real MAN:
> 
> ...



Oh i don't think Will Smith is right somehow. Nor Brad Pitt. Has to be an action hero type but not all muscles.


----------



## AE35Unit (May 5, 2009)

How about this guy! His character was a dead ringer in Hidalgo
Viggo Mortensen - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Allegra (May 5, 2009)

I like Viggo Mortensen but that 'something' about him that I like is totally not Indy. So I vote for Hugh Jackman.


----------



## BookStop (May 5, 2009)

Viggo is the right  mix of pretty and rugged, but I always thought he was short for some reason, and, well, his voice is kind of lacking something too. No, he's not right for Indy either.

how about Christian Kane - he was fantastic in Secondhand Lions Christian Kane

or Josh Lucas

Photos of Josh Lucas

or Jon Hamm, he's a good actor, handsome, rugged, although perhaps not sassy enough

Photos of Jon Hamm


----------



## AE35Unit (May 5, 2009)

Never heard of either of those BS but Christian Kane looks too young. Josh Lucas looks more like it, and the last guy,hmmm James Bond?


----------



## BookStop (May 5, 2009)

Jon Hamm does look Bond-ish doesn't he?

Aaron Eckhart? Aaron Eckhart


----------



## AE35Unit (May 5, 2009)

BookStop said:


> Jon Hamm does look Bond-ish doesn't he?
> 
> Aaron Eckhart? Aaron Eckhart



Perfect! Even if I've never heard of him


----------



## Rodders (May 5, 2009)

Whether we like it or not, Indy is a ruthless killer when needs be. If there is another one to play him, it will need to be someone with that hard edge to him.


----------



## Ross (May 6, 2009)

Weren't they talking about doing films following his son anyway?

Which would mean Shia Labeouf


----------



## Shadow Trooper (May 6, 2009)

So far I think Viggo has the look but like Bookstop said, not so much the voice!

So far I would go for the Tom Jane choice, for those already mentioned.

What about Nathon Fillion, love the character but I wonder if he's rugged enough(?)


----------



## Shadow Trooper (May 6, 2009)

Sorry,

should have put in a link:

File:Malcolm Reynolds1.jpg - The Firefly and Serenity Database

Nathon Fillion Capt Malcolm Reynolds 'Firefly'.


----------



## AE35Unit (May 6, 2009)

Ross said:


> Weren't they talking about doing films following his son anyway?
> 
> Which would mean Shia Labeouf



Thats his son? Never even knew he had one! Whats with the foreign name-who's the mum?


----------



## BookStop (May 6, 2009)

Mum is Marion from first movie - his son has his step father's last name I think. And while 'Mutt' is perfectly charming as Indy's son, he's certainly no Indy. 

No, I like your idea about re-inventing the origianl Jones with new actor.


----------



## AE35Unit (May 6, 2009)

Yea i don't think Indy should be a young actor. They should continue with the character the age that we're familiar with,like they do with James Bond or the simpson's.


----------



## Nesacat (May 6, 2009)

How about Sam Elliot? I like the idea of Tom Jane as well and I agree that Viggo Mortensen has the looks but feels wrong.


----------



## Connavar (May 6, 2009)

Fillion is perfect choice but he isnt a movie actor but tv show.   They would never choose unless he did some great movie soon.

I say Viggo had the right edge,age too.   You dont want a 20s or even 30s years old Indy.

Tom Jane,Matthew McConnaghey dont have 1% of the talent,charisma it takes for the role.   
Will Smith,Daniel Craig you can forget about.  Smith is a box office machine they wouldnt waste him on Indiana Jones who will always sell anyway and Craig is one of the best Bonds so far.   They will make many more movies with him.


----------



## Nesacat (May 6, 2009)

They're definitely not going to let Craig go unless he wants to do Indiana and breaks away himself. A pity because he would be great in the role.


----------



## AE35Unit (May 6, 2009)

Rodders said:


> Whether we like it or not, Indy is a ruthless killer when needs be. If there is another one to play him, it will need to be someone with that hard edge to him.



And a fear of snakes! Needs to be able to inject humour into the scene too. And be likeable,a rogueish hero kinda like Slippery Jim diGriz in Harrison's Stainless Steel Rat books.


----------



## Shadow Trooper (May 6, 2009)

Connavar said:


> Fillion is perfect choice but he isnt a movie actor but tv show. They would never choose unless he did some great movie soon.


 

 *Serenity!!!* LOL

You're right though, he was great as Mal Reynolds but will that character stay with him if he became Indy?

Although I can see him doing the comedy bits AE35Unit mentions


----------



## Connavar (May 6, 2009)

Shadow Trooper said:


> *Serenity!!!* LOL
> 
> You're right though, he was great as Mal Reynolds but will that character stay with him if he became Indy?
> 
> Although I can see him doing the comedy bits AE35Unit mentions



Plus i wish better for him.  I want him to make something his own that shows his skills.  Someone like Mal.  Not be in the shadow of Harrison Ford in Indy.  He might get rich,famous but no one will ever be Indy as Harrison Ford.

Serenity was good sf film but it didnt make much in BO and was a movie only series fans understood.


----------



## AE35Unit (May 6, 2009)

I don't think i've seen Serenity,I was confusing it with Serendipity I think which i have seen and was not too impressed with.


----------



## Shadow Trooper (May 6, 2009)

Connavar said:


> Plus i wish better for him. I want him to make something his own that shows his skills. Someone like Mal. Not be in the shadow of Harrison Ford in Indy. He might get rich,famous but no one will ever be Indy as Harrison Ford.
> 
> Serenity was good sf film but it didnt make much in BO and was a movie only series fans understood.


 
I do agree. I think it was AE35 and Bookstop that mentioned getting another actor, maybe not so well known(?) and just mixing things up a little. Harrison's shoe will not be easy to fill.




AE35Unit said:


> I don't think i've seen Serenity,I was confusing it with Serendipity I think which i have seen and was not too impressed with.


 
If I could lend you it I would. If you've seen Firefly and enjoyed it, then you'll definately enjoy this film. Both the Firefly series' and Serenity film are probably available at a low price by now (maybe as little as £20-£30 for both the series' and film).


----------



## Ross (May 6, 2009)

Personally think it'll be too hard to fill the role after Harrison.

It'll always be "well Harrison was better" and "Harrison would've made that funnier" etc. etc.


----------



## Shadow Trooper (May 6, 2009)

I can see where you're coming from Ross.

Although I thought that with the Bonds, and each (well at least some of them did claim the role convincingly.

A little apart, I also thought that Bond had cornered the secret agent/spy side of things. Until Bourne exploded onto the scene with 3 films.

Hopefully, if they make any other Indy films they can do the same.


----------



## AE35Unit (May 6, 2009)

Shadow Trooper said:


> If you've seen Firefly and enjoyed it, then you'll definately enjoy this film. Both the Firefly series' and Serenity film are probably available at a low price by now (maybe as little as £20-£30 for both the series' and film).



No i've not seen Firefly but hope to soon,if I can catch it!


----------



## Ross (May 7, 2009)

Shadow Trooper said:


> I can see where you're coming from Ross.
> 
> Although I thought that with the Bonds, and each (well at least some of them did claim the role convincingly.
> 
> ...



Yeah, hopefully. I really like the Indy films and would really love it if they carried on making them. The problem is that they need to make sure that the replacement actor is without a doubt worthy of the part, otherwise it'll be a waste of time in my eyes.


----------



## Connavar (May 7, 2009)

Shadow Trooper said:


> I can see where you're coming from Ross.
> 
> Although I thought that with the Bonds, and each (well at least some of them did claim the role convincingly.
> 
> ...



There is a huge difference beteween Bond and Indy.  Bond isnt only one actor series.   It has had many bonds for decades.  Its a famous book series that became movies.  It was bestselling before Sean Connery and co.  Indy worked only cause of Ford's charm,skills.  There is a reason why Harrison Fords has been in so alltime best BO films.

Bourne was temporary competition for Bond.  Daniel Craig took care of that.  Plus Bond is one of the biggest licenses.  Its alltime BO record is like two Titanic.  

Personally i think there should never be another Indy.  Its Harrison Ford that made it.   Lucas and co was lucky to have had him.


----------



## Shadow Trooper (May 8, 2009)

Connavar said:


> There is a huge difference beteween Bond and Indy. Bond isnt only one actor series. It has had many bonds for decades. Its a famous book series that became movies. It was bestselling before Sean Connery and co. Indy worked only cause of Ford's charm,skills. There is a reason why Harrison Fords has been in so alltime best BO films.
> 
> Personally i think there should never be another Indy. Its Harrison Ford that made it. Lucas and co was lucky to have had him.


 
I know there is a difference between Bond and Indy. I was trying to infer that Bond is successful (film wise) even though the character has gone through many incarnations and been played a little differently by each actor.

All I was saying was if this could happen with Bond, then why not Indy? Although Harrison Ford was a huge part of what made the Indy series, I also think the stories/adventures also played a large part in its success.

Of course any actor would have to be amazing! (I was going to say 'to replace Harrison', but thought twice, as in your posts it's obvious no-one can replace Harrison! LOL ) I agree, Harrison is a superb actor


----------



## AE35Unit (May 8, 2009)

I agree. Ford is a great actor. When you think about it he'd just done or was still doing a Star Wars movie,then Indy,then Bladerunner and so on. Very busy time and yet each role was totally different yet he managed to become that particular character,without Han Solo influencing Indy or Indy influencing Rick Deckard etc. When you been working day in day out on a particular film it must be hard to switch off that Id for the next one! That takes talent and is what separates a good actor from an average one.


----------



## Connavar (May 8, 2009)

Shadow Trooper said:


> I know there is a difference between Bond and Indy. I was trying to infer that Bond is successful (film wise) even though the character has gone through many incarnations and been played a little differently by each actor.
> 
> All I was saying was if this could happen with Bond, then why not Indy? Although Harrison Ford was a huge part of what made the Indy series, I also think the stories/adventures also played a large part in its success.
> 
> Of course any actor would have to be amazing! (I was going to say 'to replace Harrison', but thought twice, as in your posts it's obvious no-one can replace Harrison! LOL ) I agree, Harrison is a superb actor



The difference is Bond owners made a Bond movie every two year after Sean Connery movies.  People got used to seeing new Bond every decade. Indy it took almost two years beteween the last two movies and with the same actor.  Thats the huge difference.  They have lost the chance to milk Indy with many movies with new actor.  Now everyone thinks there is only man who can play Indiana Jones.

The adventure,stories i dont think people remember much.  The character is the most iconic.


----------



## Shadow Trooper (May 8, 2009)

Connavar said:


> The difference is Bond owners made a Bond movie every two year after Sean Connery movies. People got used to seeing new Bond every decade. Indy it took almost two years beteween the last two movies and with the same actor. Thats the huge difference. They have lost the chance to milk Indy with many movies with new actor. Now everyone thinks there is only man who can play Indiana Jones.
> 
> The adventure,stories i dont think people remember much. The character is the most iconic.


 
We'll have to agree to disagree with adventure/story part, as I think they were also a part of who Indy was/is (ie Indy was adventure, danger, charm and wit etc); the storyline/adventure was the vessel that Harrison could showboat his acting talents through the Indy character.

I apologise for not making my point better (it happens often LOL), but *if *another Indy film was made with another actor and the film was a success, then I could see a series of Indy films coming out, creating a franchise similar to the Bonds.

Well, it's a thought anyway


----------



## AE35Unit (May 8, 2009)

Shadow Trooper said:


> if another Indy film was made with another actor and the film was a success, then I could see a series of Indy films coming out, creating a franchise similar to the Bonds.
> 
> Well, it's a thought anyway



And thats kinda why what I was thinking when I started this thread.
One thing i didn't know was that Indy didn't come from a series of books or comics. He was just created from scratch but based on characters from the 20s and 30s, with a touch of Allan Quartermain


----------



## Shadow Trooper (May 8, 2009)

AE35Unit said:


> And thats kinda why what I was thinking when I started this thread.
> One thing i didn't know was that Indy didn't come from a series of books or comics. He was just created from scratch but based on characters from the 20s and 30s, with a touch of Allan Quartermain


 
Maybe not from a novel AE35Unit, but as you state, the _type_ of character is based on multiple characters from many different media sources.

Anyways, it was a good question as, whether you liked the character, story/adventures or the whole package, the Indy films were much loved!


----------



## Connavar (May 9, 2009)

Shadow Trooper said:


> We'll have to agree to disagree with adventure/story part, as I think they were also a part of who Indy was/is (ie Indy was adventure, danger, charm and wit etc); the storyline/adventure was the vessel that Harrison could showboat his acting talents through the Indy character.
> 
> I apologise for not making my point better (it happens often LOL), but *if *another Indy film was made with another actor and the film was a success, then I could see a series of Indy films coming out, creating a franchise similar to the Bonds.
> 
> Well, it's a thought anyway



No no im not saying the adventure story wasnt important im just saying decades later people remember the iconic character more than the stories in the movies.   Same with most famous series.  No one remembers what the first Bond is about if they havent seen it in years, they remember Sean Connery and some famous scene.


----------



## Shadow Trooper (May 9, 2009)

Connavar said:


> No no im not saying the adventure story wasnt important im just saying decades later people remember the iconic character more than the stories in the movies. Same with most famous series. No one remembers what the first Bond is about if they havent seen it in years, they remember Sean Connery and some famous scene.


 
I understand your point Connavar  

I was just trying to say that, IMO, the story/adventure is what gives the actor (or an actress) the ability to display their talent. 
If you like, it's the vessel that the actor uses to show us what the character does when confronted with different situations; it's what makes/develops that character that we go on to love (or hate). 

Of course Harrison did this superbly and you are right, it will be the iconic character 'Indy' that will be remembered more than the film situations.


----------



## nikhta (Jul 6, 2009)

I would like to see Johnny Depp......
He can do the funny, hard, good looking guy like Harrison Ford.
Maybe he can take Indiana Jones to a new level.
I would hate to see some guy to try to be the caricature of Harrison Ford as Indiana Jones.


----------



## AE35Unit (Jul 6, 2009)

nikhta said:


> I would like to see Johnny Depp......
> He can do the funny, hard, good looking guy like Harrison Ford.
> Maybe he can take Indiana Jones to a new level.
> I would hate to see some guy to try to be the caricature of Harrison Ford as Indiana Jones.



Hmmm I don't think he would be right. Not rugged and 'american' enough.


----------



## Urlik (Jul 6, 2009)

the Indy franchise could progress with another actor very easily.

just make a few prequels with a new actor in his mid 20's and then the character ages as he does.

by the time he is 40 there will be a couple of generations who won't even know Harrison as Indy and, if they make enough films, they can change the lead actor just like they have in the Bond or Batman films.


----------



## nikhta (Jul 7, 2009)

AE35Unit said:


> Hmmm I don't think he would be right. Not rugged and 'american' enough.



no his not rugged thats why i think he can go indiana to a next level.......
I don't like to see someone be like Harrison Ford...
Harrison was and will always be the best Indy ever.
If someone try to copy him will fail 
Thats why i think Johnny Depp is the right one..... because he is different


----------



## AE35Unit (Jul 7, 2009)

nikhta said:


> no his not rugged thats why i think he can go indiana to a next level.......
> I don't like to see someone be like Harrison Ford...
> Harrison was and will always be the best Indy ever.
> If someone try to copy him will fail
> Thats why i think Johnny Depp is the right one..... because he is different



Well no I disagree. Ford was Indy,in that film he became the character,how he acted in that film is how he thought Indy would be. So for someone else to take over they too have to be Indy. If they make him too different it will fail. Its like James Bond. You have to find someone who can be the character. Take away his tough exterior,make him less debonair and less of a womanizer and you no longer have Bond! 
Take away the ruggedness and you take away a big part of Indy!


----------



## nikhta (Jul 7, 2009)

AE35Unit said:


> Well no I disagree. Ford was Indy,in that film he became the character,how he acted in that film is how he thought Indy would be. So for someone else to take over they too have to be Indy. If they make him too different it will fail. Its like James Bond. You have to find someone who can be the character. Take away his tough exterior,make him less debonair and less of a womanizer and you no longer have Bond!
> Take away the ruggedness and you take away a big part of Indy!



Do you think if Tom Selleck was Indiana Jones would act the same??????

Indiana Jones is NOT only that........
He has humor, brain, irony, passion for women and archaeology, and he is crazy..............
He is also a teacher part time.
Indiana Jones is not Rambo.
Johnny Depp as Jack Sparrow and Harrison Ford as Indiana Jones are the same.
Thats why i think Depp is the best.


----------



## AE35Unit (Jul 7, 2009)

Well of course Indy is all those things,but I fear you missed my point. And just because you be a great Jack Sparrow doesn't mean you can be a great Indy. They're totally different characters.


----------



## nikhta (Jul 7, 2009)

I really really trying to understand you but you think that this guys (Hugh Jackman, Tom Jane, Jason Connery) can be better Indy than Depp?
Hugh Jackman maybe but the other two are awefull......
I saw Tom Jane on "The Punisher" and he was like gay!!! I don't have a problem with  gay but he can't play Indy!!!
I'm not saying that Sparrow is Indy, I'm saying that both of them have some similarities, thats all and that Johnny Depp is a very very good actor. He can change from movie to movie. I hope you agree to that


----------



## ktabic (Jul 7, 2009)

Can't we just say 'Noooo! No more Indy!'?
It's hard enough ignoring that last film (Aliens? wtf? Seriously, WTF?!?).


----------



## nikhta (Jul 8, 2009)

ktabic said:


> Can't we just say 'Noooo! No more Indy!'?
> It's hard enough ignoring that last film (Aliens? wtf? Seriously, WTF?!?).



I think the last movie was great.
Besides Indiana Jones always was involve with the supernatural.
The Raiders of the lost arc - spirits come out from the arc and kill everyone.
The Temple of doom - Hearts were ripped off while the man was still alive and that didn't kill him.
The last crusade - Internal life for those who will drink from the cup of christ.
So why not aliens?


----------



## AE35Unit (Jul 8, 2009)

The Punisher wussy,are you serious? I think Tom Jane is great for that part,and why I pick him for Indy


----------



## Jev (Jul 8, 2009)

nikhta said:


> I think the last movie was great.
> Besides Indiana Jones always was involve with the supernatural.
> The Raiders of the lost arc - spirits come out from the arc and kill everyone.
> The Temple of doom - Hearts were ripped off while the man was still alive and that didn't kill him.
> ...



To me, though, I think the difference is that the first three movies dealt with established beliefs and/or mythology--Raiders with the Ark of the Covenant; Temple of Doom with the Thuggees/Kali cults under the Raj, and Last Crusade with Arthurian mythology. Aliens are not an established mythos like the above, hence why I think for many people (myself included) that fell flat in comparison. It was a weak basis, and the end (main villain gets killed by aliens due to her own hubris) tried to evoke the hubris of the Nazis opening the Ark/Walter Donovan and Elsa drinking from the phony Chalice, but it was not grounded enough to make that choice _matter_.

(There was also too much cutesy stuff in the film. Indiana Jones may never have been the darkest of films, but it was never cutesy before (ie the funny monkey in Raiders turns traitor and gets killed by poisoned dates), and those cutesy parts in Crystal Skull were pretty unwatchable.

Indy needs someone physical to inherit the role (although not quite as much of a jock as Vin Diesel or The Rock). Depp isn't physical enough. Jackman would be better on that basis, anyway, although neither of them look anything like Harrison Ford.


----------



## nikhta (Jul 8, 2009)

AE35Unit not the film, the actor. Anyway didn't like him in that movie. He didn't convince me!!
Jev there was a lot mythology in the last indiana jones. I loved the scene that Indy said  "they (the aliens) were archaeologist". 
But you're right, they were looking for an alien skull. But in mythology you can find many stories that lead you to aliens without saying the word thou. The Titans and the Gods and what about all this temples they build with no technology at all. I heard many historians say that maybe there were aliens on earth but no one can say that with facts.
No one will ever know if that really happen or not.
I heard for the pyramids and the heavy huge rocks that they used to build them.
Aliens are not in mythology or in history but the forces that were in the three other Indiana movies weren't  either....
And the last movie was about beliefs to. "Mutt : Gods are not like that.
Indy : It depends who your god is."
The aliens were the gods.
Anyway i'm not saying that you are wrong but i'm from greece and i heard many many stories about the 12 gods. I think the ancient greeks believed the planets not the aliens.  But you can't never say what they have seen 

(sorry for my english)


----------



## Jev (Jul 8, 2009)

nikhta said:


> But you're right, they were looking for an alien skull. But in mythology you can find many stories that lead you to aliens without saying the word thou. The Titans and the Gods and what about all this temples they build with no technology at all. I heard many historians say that maybe there were aliens on earth but no one can say that with facts.
> No one will ever know if that really happen or not.
> I heard for the pyramids and the heavy huge rocks that they used to build them.



The problem is simply that there are _too many_ of these stories throughout the world. It's like using a Great Flood (which practically every culture has a myth of) or a Cinderella story (again, practically every culture has that story in it even if the names/various details are different) as a basis. It's too generic.



> Aliens are not in mythology or in history but the forces that were in the three other Indiana movies weren't  either....



I think we're crossing wires. The thing is to me that the three first movies had beliefs that were _easily attributable to a given religion/culture/what have you._ Assuming for the sake of argument that alien intervention has not happened, it is a far-reaching myth that ranges from the Yucatan to Egypt, from Australia to Siberia, and back again. It wasn't something that was uniquely/indivisibly tied to the history of where they were, hence why it felt less grounded/resonant than the forces in the first two movies.



> And the last movie was about beliefs to. "Mutt : Gods are not like that.
> Indy : It depends who your god is."
> The aliens were the gods.


Again, to me that's too general. It's not specific enough. It came off in the movie as hand-waving mumbo jumbo. The threat didn't feel "real" enough, in the world of the movie, hence why the end felt like a deus ex machina (aliens kill baddie) as opposed to something where the baddie truly earned her just desserts.



> Anyway i'm not saying that you are wrong but i'm from greece and i heard many many stories about the 12 gods. I think the ancient greeks believed the planets not the aliens.  But you can't never say what they have seen
> 
> (sorry for my english)


No worries about the English; I teach college for a living and have to deal with far, far worse from people who supposedly speak it as a first language. It may be true that a Greek may see the film differently than an American, and your perspective may be/probably is closer to what the movie was aiming for than my own is. But judging it from my own perspective, the story's mysticism felt cheap and flimsy compared to the first three. If they had tied it more directly to South America, or anywhere else in the world, it would have felt like a closer fit.


----------



## AE35Unit (Jul 8, 2009)

nikhta said:


> AE35Unit not the film, the actor. Anyway didn't like him in that movie. He didn't convince me!!



Yes but you said that Tom Jane looked gay,yet the part he played was a tough guy,and played well,like the actor was up to the job. The actor certainly didn't act gay to me!


----------



## nikhta (Jul 8, 2009)

Probably you're right about the difference Greek and American (been closer to the movie) but i think that the film was more about Marion and Indy than archaeology......
I'm sure they could found more historical things to put in the movie (existing things) than a "crystal skull" witch nobody ever heard or read about.
You' re right now that i think of it.
But i still believe that Johnny Depp is the best next Indiana Jones


----------



## Rinman (Jul 8, 2009)

Random thought came across my mind...Arnold Schwarzenegger a possibility...riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight...


----------



## nikhta (Jul 8, 2009)

AE35Unit said:


> Yes but you said that Tom Jane looked gay,yet the part he played was a tough guy,and played well,like the actor was up to the job. The actor certainly didn't act gay to me!



He had that look on his face every time and his voice that somehow it was not the tough guy thing.....
I mean it was like pretending to be a tough guy.


----------



## paranoid marvin (Jul 10, 2009)

Why not give it to Sean Flanery? HE did a great job in The Chronicles , and would fit into a perfect timeline if the adventures were set prior to the 4 already shown. Also has a black belt in karate , so no problems from a 'garder than he looks' angle.

As long as they don't give it Nick Cage...


----------



## Jev (Jul 11, 2009)

_Oh god, no! Not the bees!

I mean, *snakes!*_


----------



## Rodders (Jul 11, 2009)

Indy's best left alone for the time being.


----------



## SpaceShip (Jul 11, 2009)

What about the bloke who played Archer in the recent Robin Hood series on BBC? Don't know his name but he looks suspiciously like Errol Flynn! He is good looking and he can move - something that might be required with all the stunts in the Indy films.


----------



## Scifi fan (Jul 11, 2009)

The next Indiana Jones actor will be ... Harrison Ford. 

Apparently, No. 5 is in the works.


----------



## nikhta (Jul 11, 2009)

scifi fan said:


> the next indiana jones actor will be ... Harrison ford.
> 
> Apparently, no. 5 is in the works.



     
I can't wait


----------

